# Dr. Appointment on Fri.



## nightster (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a follow up appointment on Friday with my dr.  I'm hoping to up my trt dose. I'm currently at 100 ew.  At 200 my test was 896 100 @ 43x.  I'm thinking of asking if I can be at 150 ew. I don't want her to think it's purely do to just wanting more test or just higher numbers.  Does anyone have tips on the right language to use, or how to approach this.  I'm 40, decent shape etc.   Also they've never ran my e2. I don't want to sound too knowledgeable about it, or ambitious when talking with her. 

On a similar note my last 100 mg shot will have been 8 days before the appointment. Any tips on a quick drop in levels prior to my appt.  I've heard cardio can drop your numbers slightly.  Thanks.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 28, 2015)

do you take the shots yourself? if so cut your dose before your next blood work make her think you actually need more. I approached this with my doc he was on a no way kick , I feel that the medical profession has a definition of low and they will use the least amount of meds to get you to the defined "normal" range . I went with the quality of life argument I said I was extremely tired and irritable by the end of the week I said I would become less interested in sex and had issues with ed . You could try all of that .

good luck post up the results of your meeting


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> do you take the shots yourself? if so cut your dose before your next blood work make her think you actually need more. I approached this with my doc he was on a no way kick , I feel that the medical profession has a definition of low and they will use the least amount of meds to get you to the defined "normal" range . I went with the quality of life argument I said I was extremely tired and irritable by the end of the week I said I would become less interested in sex and had issues with ed . You could try all of that .
> 
> good luck post up the results of your meeting



What he said!

You need to hit them with symptoms that they can not quantify.


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2015)

I've seen Test levels tanked 9 days after the last pin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Cardio dropping TT values? No.


----------



## nightster (Oct 28, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Cardio dropping TT values? No.



I figured it was bs, but had to ask lol


----------



## nightster (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I think I will use the advice given above.  (Fingers crossed )


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2015)

If 100 is enough then take 100. The point of trt is to use the minimum amount to prevent low test symptoms and avoid the risks of low test.

Simply telling the doc that you have ed issues low sex drive bad recovery from exercise lethargy etc would indicate maybe upping to 150 then do blood work in 6 weeks. 

I would not try to **** with the numbers. You need to get it right.  Blast on your own dime. Don't try and use trt for that. It's not a cruise know what I mean? Basically look out for your health.


----------



## nightster (Oct 28, 2015)

Good point! !!


----------



## Primetime (Oct 29, 2015)

Every doctor in the medical profession has guidelines as to what "low" really is before they will up your ante. The problem is that we are not all the same and everybody operates and functions their best a different levels. I've heard of doctors not taking action when test levels are in the 200's with HRT... The fact that they think there are people living comfortably at those baselines is beyond me, but it happens. I agree with grizzldsealpoacher in trying to cut dosage to get a higher script but you don't want to get overly aggressive with dropping the dosage and become suspicious and lose all their trust. 

Other than that, the hard truth option is finding a doctor that you can be open and honest with that will prescribe on symptoms and your reactions and not just levels. (Obviously to a certain extent). Easier said than done unfortunately.


----------

